# ATI Linux Driver 8.42: Now supporting AIGLX



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2007)

Title says it all. Thanks to Dandel at ashentech for pointing it out.

Review on them here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887

Download here: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920...ux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Title says it all. Thanks to Dandel at ashentech for pointing it out.
> 
> Review on them here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887
> 
> Download here: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920...ux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run



hrm, i will have to check that out. with 7.04 i was using the fglrx driver and it worked pretty well. i wonder how to install it manually from command line with 7.10


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2007)

bah! it still doesnt work with my gpu. fglrx works great with the gpu, but using the latest ati drivers actually cripples the card. glxgears shows over 14000 with fglrx. when i install the latest ati driver it shows 400. so clearly some issues. and i have to enable composite mode in xorg.conf and whitelist the fglrx for compiz. somebody screwed up somewhere. a lot of people with my card and with the 1950 cards also report problems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2007)

i still give up on how to get direct 3d to work..


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> bah! it still doesnt work with my gpu. fglrx works great with the gpu, but using the latest ati drivers actually cripples the card. glxgears shows over 14000 with fglrx. when i install the latest ati driver it shows 400. so clearly some issues. and i have to enable composite mode in xorg.conf and whitelist the fglrx for compiz. somebody screwed up somewhere. a lot of people with my card and with the 1950 cards also report problems.



Be happy that your setup works... i have been unable to upgrade to this driver to FGLRX 8.42 due to frequency issues that arose with my monitor. ( it kept tyring to send 75khz horizonal refresh on a line that usually gets 80khz on the setting i use which is 1280x1024 )




Solaris17 said:


> i still give up on how to get direct 3d to work..



I think your in the wrong forum, but as for Direct 3D, try using Wine to run those apps, but keep in mind that it's not complete and will take a while to get almost everything working... the main thing is to get the OpenGL driver working first.


----------

